# New Belgium Brewing Tour de Fat volunteer sign-up event, Thursday September 10th



## Mastashake (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey all. I suspect many of you have heard of the Tour de Fat. It's coming to good ol SD., October 3rd. 

Yes folks, the Tour de Fat will for the first time ever be meandering and pandering to San Diego spreading the good word about the positive societal offerings of the bicycle and donating to a local non-profit.
Along with our exceptional ability to roust a city's inner-cyclist, in 2009 we hope to drive our message even deeper by bringing you a show of one lucky San Diego area resident who will trade their car for a gloriously hand built commuter bicycle.

May the revival roll forth in the name of the bicycle!

Toronado, at 4026 30th Street will be one of the food vendors at the event and have graciously allowed us to have a volunteer sign-up event there on the 10th at 7PM. Several NBB beers will be on tap, and a representative from NBB will be there as well to answer questions. The SDMBA and San Diego County Bicycle Coalition directly benefit from the TdF, so we really need to fill the ranks with volunteers. Come on out tomorrow, or if you cant check a few of these links and videos. You can even download a flier at the New Belgium site and bring it with you.

Hope to see you all there Thursday!


----------



## Mastashake (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry to anyone who was there and it never happened. Someone from SDMBA contacted the NBB rep and told him it was off because they had their Urban Ride that night. I waited there and finally got a text about it. Anyway, if you are into the TdF dont let the SDMBA get in your way.


----------

